# need help where can I go to get T5 compact fluorescent bulbs ? mine are worn out



## mikey (Jan 3, 2011)

does anyone know where i can go locally at a decent price and pick up replacement T5 fluorescents? I have one 30inch 18watt colormax full-spectrum T5 and one 18watt 6700k plant lamp...time to get back into it...thanks in advance people


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

YellowPage Lighting Wholesales. There is a large lighting store on the Richmond side of Knight bridge across from Ikea and MacD.

Check them out. Otherwise, Albrite in PoCo should have it.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

canadian tire or home depot but there just standard t5 not ho, basic version unknown calvin


----------



## mikey (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks guy's!!! i'll give these places a call


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

You could go to one of the many sponsors on this forum........most wholesale supply businesses wont stock a 30", only 2,3 and 4 foot. Also the spectrum will be more geared towards basic lighting, not color enhancing. T5 bulbs are cheap, I suggest giving a sponsor your business.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I bought nice Geissman bulbs from J&L.Still made in germany.If you want cheaper ones then Charles from Canadian Aquatics has them too.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

O. Just read your post closer. 30" T5NO Colormax. Need some luck there. Try Rogers or KE. 

I may have a couple of used ones 6700K or 10,000K kicking around.


----------



## mikey (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks for more info, ill give these guys a call and see if they will be open on the long weekend. i miss how my tank use to look like


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i got 30" t5's from home depot, they were like $25 or something, but they were pretty "yellow"


----------



## mikey (Jan 3, 2011)

I was surprised that all the lighting and aquarium supply stores that I called or went to in Vancouver/Richmond/Burnaby/Coquitlam didn't have them in stock. The only one that had it was Rogers Aquatics in Surrey for $23pc. It was a little far for me, I'm in Vancouver but they where very helpful and answered all of my questions. So thanks again to the people at Rogers!


----------

